# Lowest HOC Rotary



## baruman (12 mo ago)

I know most only get as low as 1.5" to 1.75". Does anyone know of any that cut at 1 inch or lower?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

baruman said:


> I know most only get as low as 1.5" to 1.75". Does anyone know of any that cut at 1 inch or lower?


You have two issues: 1) what rotary's can cut under 1" and 2) what rotary's can EFFECTIVELY cut under 1".

I have two threads on this in the Equipment section explains this and the results comparing the Honda HRC and Kubota - both at 0.75". That will answer many of your questions.


----------



## Gdfein (Mar 31, 2019)

I bought the 2021 Honda HRX217 because it can go the lowest of any rotor mower I saw listed. I think it's 0.75" but as a practical matter I can't use it lower than 1.0" without scalping in spots due to my imperfections in surface bumps. Have leveled twice and still scalping in places.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Toro ProStripe 560 goes to about 1/2" I think. Whether or not your yard is smooth enough to make that work is another thing.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

The two lowest setting on my Toro Timemaster are 'Slightly too high' and 'Dirt'


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> Toro ProStripe 560 goes to about 1/2" I think. Whether or not your yard is smooth enough to make that work is another thing.


Yup .5in Ive cut my old property with it a few times at that height, but just liked it a little longer.


----------



## Dmaxrob (Sep 17, 2021)

I have a timemaster myself and with the front on G and the back F it is about 1.25 actual HOC and doesn't scalp as long as it's fairly flat


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Toro Prostripe is poorly designed in my opinion. For that much money, I would save money and look into Honda HRC.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Austinite said:


> Toro Prostripe is poorly designed in my opinion. For that much money, I would save money and look into Honda HRC.


What don't you like about it?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Toro Prostripe is poorly designed in my opinion. For that much money, I would save money and look into Honda HRC.
> ...


Primarily the front wheels that are outside of the rear drum span.


----------



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

Just priced a Prostripe today, $3,074 before taxes. Crazy how much things cost now.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Honda HRX can mow down to .75" out the box and even lower with a couple of strategically placed washers. I'm pretty happy with the cut quality on my Empire Zoysia. I haven't used it much on my Bermuda except for the trim areas.


----------



## bmac1996acc (6 mo ago)

The Exmark 21X has a nice cut at 1". It's a heavy machine and I still get some float on the front when mowing thick Zeon.


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

AndyS said:


> The two lowest setting on my Toro Timemaster are 'Slightly too high' and 'Dirt'


I almost spit out my coffee when reading this 🤣🤣


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Macomb777 said:


> Just priced a Prostripe today, $3,074 before taxes. Crazy how much things cost now.


wow, I paid 2100 for mine 4 years ago.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Macomb777 said:


> Just priced a Prostripe today, $3,074 before taxes. Crazy how much things cost now.


The more expensive an item is, the more dramatic the price difference as well.


----------



## Koozie (6 mo ago)

I was looking for the same thing to bag clippings when scalping. Ended up buying the HRX217 and love it. My only complaint is that while it does cut at .75" on the lowest setting, the second notch makes a big jump to around 1.5".


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The HRX217 goes from .75" to 1.25". You could always adjust with washers.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'd sell my prostripe for 1400 if anybody local is interested. I'm in northern iowa off I-35


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

baruman said:


> I know most only get as low as 1.5" to 1.75". Does anyone know of any that cut at 1 inch or lower?


All of the Husqvarna Automowers can cut below 1 inch (and down to 0.5" with kit) and technically they are a rotary cut mower.


----------



## grumpsterfire (Jun 26, 2021)

cglarsen said:


> All of the Husqvarna Automowers can cut below 1 inch (and down to 0.5" with kit) and technically they are a rotary cut mower.


I realize this comment might be half joking. But I'll share my experience anyway. The "h" models don't go as low (2" min and 1.5" with fairway kit) . It's worth mentioning also that there is near-zero lift with an automower. So HOC on an automower may not equal rotary HOC after accounting for lift.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

grumpsterfire said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > All of the Husqvarna Automowers can cut below 1 inch (and down to 0.5" with kit) and technically they are a rotary cut mower.
> ...


Correct - I always thought that the H models were designed for a "high" cut / cool season grasses. Good point that they don't provide lift but sub 1 inch bermuda lift probably doesn't affect HOC much.


----------

